# 2011 Felt Z5 Twitchy or Responsive?



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have been riding my 2011 Felt Z5 since last November/December time frame. When test riding, the bike felt nimble and great handling. After buying the bike and putting more consistent and faster miles on it, I have found that I find that I am having a hard time getting a handle on the handling of this bike. I don't know if twitchy is the right word but i always feel like the front just want to move around instead of staying stable and pointed straight ahead.

I have so little confidence with it, I almost don't trust myself even taking a sip of drink or looking back over my shoulder...

Anyone else find this to be the case? I have had no problems riding other bikes and be in a completely sitting up position without holding the handlebar.

I talked to the folks at the LBS where I bought this from. They told me to lower the tire pressure, that didn't work. Then they told me to get another fitting, that didn't work. Then they told me I might try to ride on some rollers to get my handling skills up.

I'm just at a loss at the moment and basically looking for some thoughts and advice. I am almost to the point of test riding other bikes.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated! If this is how a sharp handling nimble bike should feel like, then I would accept that answer as well. I just needed to learn and understand it is all

Thanks in advance!


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

The only way to know if it's the bike or the pilot is to compare the wheelbase and the amount of fork rake of your current bike against those of your other/previous bikes. I can ride my F4 upright and hands off, provided I'm pedaling or going faster than about 10 mph.

The length of the wheelbase and the rake of the fork both contribute to a stable vs. twitchy handling. A longer wheelbase is more stable, as is a fork with more rake (in other words, a curve or slacker angle). The Z series has a longer wheelbase than the F-series, which should provide a more stable ride by comparison.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Try switching to 25mm tires?
I have a Z85 (same geometry I think) and when I had the original 23mm tires on it, the handling would sometimes feel a bit "twitchy", especially with any crosswinds. Once I switched to 25mm tires (gatorskins) it seemed to be much more stable.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

What size is your stem?


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

That is what I thought as well but I just don't know why this bike is not as stable. Just makes me wonder if something is wrong with the frame itself or something else. I am obviously not ruling out the pilot (myself) yet



srenkin said:


> The only way to know if it's the bike or the pilot is to compare the wheelbase and the amount of fork rake of your current bike against those of your other/previous bikes. I can ride my F4 upright and hands off, provided I'm pedaling or going faster than about 10 mph.
> 
> The length of the wheelbase and the rake of the fork both contribute to a stable vs. twitchy handling. A longer wheelbase is more stable, as is a fork with more rake (in other words, a curve or slacker angle). The Z series has a longer wheelbase than the F-series, which should provide a more stable ride by comparison.


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I might try that next. I have been thinking about changing wheels lately...maybe I can do that at the same time.



Chico2000 said:


> Try switching to 25mm tires?
> I have a Z85 (same geometry I think) and when I had the original 23mm tires on it, the handling would sometimes feel a bit "twitchy", especially with any crosswinds. Once I switched to 25mm tires (gatorskins) it seemed to be much more stable.


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I actually don't know. I have to go home and find out but it's the stock stem. I haven't changed anything on the bike other than the saddle.



jmorgan said:


> What size is your stem?


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the headset properly torqued down??
There really should be no issues with this especially since you can ride no handed on other bikes. Have you checked, or had checked, the straightness of the frame??


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll have to take the bike in to get them to check on the items you mentioned. These are the kinds of issues I'm afraid of and I'm worried they don't have good enough guys to be able to tell if there's anything wrong with this. Alot of their better guys are gone for a couple months during the summer months.

I'll look online to see if I can fine some tutorial on how to determine this myself.

Thanks!



wotnoshoeseh said:


> Is the headset properly torqued down??
> There really should be no issues with this especially since you can ride no handed on other bikes. Have you checked, or had checked, the straightness of the frame??


----------



## carloswithac (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Z5 and it feels fine. 
I ride on 25s.


----------

